# In case you had any doubt



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Muddy water and high tide is what I'm blaming this on. Hit this guy with my all thread gig in 3ft of water and just flipped him in the boat as I went by. I couldn't see the shot but knew by the big flops coming from the gig I made a bad shot. Looks like it was just fine


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah when get one in the tail like that they raise hell for sure, even after there in the boat for a while.


----------

